# Children's Python Feeding Guide



## Grace02 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi I’m a new snake owner, I’ve had my female children’s python (Fern) since November last year. When I bought her I was told that she’s between 6-9 months which makes it harder to pin point her age. She was eating fuzzy mice when I first got her and she was very small, they said that they feed them smaller to fit in the enclosures for longer. I’m now feeding her weanling mice. She’s around 65cm and I’m getting a scales very soon so I can weigh her. I’m wondering if this is the right size for her age? Am I feeding to large? I’m also wondering by what size mouse and age should I change from weekly feeding to fortnightly. I sadly don’t have a reptile vet near me to go and see and I just want to know if I’m doing the right thing for my little girl.


----------



## Vixen. (Feb 26, 2022)

Mine was born 28th November 2020, he's over a yearling now and is 75cm long and just finishing last weanling mouse and going to adults next week. Feeding once a week until adult/full size. Which is around 2-3yr mark pending on your snake. Mine's a little guts and eats all the time no matter what, where as others might not feed when in shed etc so take longer.


----------



## Grace02 (Feb 26, 2022)

Vixen. said:


> Mine was born 28th November 2020, he's over a yearling now and is 75cm long and just finishing last weanling mouse and going to adults next week. Feeding once a week until adult/full size. Which is around 2-3yr mark pending on your snake. Mine's a little guts and eats all the time no matter what, where as others might not feed when in shed etc so take longer.


Thankyou, I get so worried about doing the wrong thing with her. I appreciate the help.


----------

